# My Moka Pot Collection!



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi there,

I wanted to show the many moka pots collected over the 5 years I've been in Italy. All of them were purchased at used/discount prices, and I have some pretty unique ones in it. The rarest one is the tarnished silver plated pot in the right corner of the pic, a Sabattini Alison.

The assembled moka pots are the following (from right to left and top to bottom):

Antique 6 cup moka pot

Kimbo 6 cup Neapolitan Pot

Modern 6 cup Bialetti Moka Espress

Sabattini 6 cup Alison

Unknown 4 cup Moka Pot with Glass top

Kimbo 3 cup Neapolitan Pot

Miss Lavazza 2 cup Pot

Bialetti 3 cup Robin Hood Moka Pot

Antique 3 cup Neapolitan Pot

Bialetti Venus 2 cup Moka Pot

Kimbo Copper 1 cup Pot

Bialetti la Mokina 1/2 cup Pot


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What you need is the most beautiful of all stove tops, the "atomic"


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> What you need is the most beautiful of all stove tops, the "atomic"


I'd love to get those, but the prices when I find them are killing me!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

IamOiman said:


> I'd love to get those, but the prices when I find them are killing me!


i got mine for £80 in original condition, just got lucky


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic collection.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Cracking collection! I think the Robin Hood one might be my favourite, looks fun.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Good collection, I feel better when I see people with lots of coffee stuff


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> What you need is the most beautiful of all stove tops, the "atomic"
> 
> View attachment 37670


That is so cool. I just did a bit of googling, you can get one with a steam arm!


----------

